# A Change of the Season



## Alaska Boss

Well, if things go like they did last year, I have 15 more days left until I start plowing again,... and even tho it doesn't look like it right now, I know how fast the seasons can change around here. We are past the peak colors now, as many of the trees around here are already bare,... and I've snapped a few pictures in the last week or two of what it looks like around here as we turned the page into September,... starting with my house & driveway,..


----------



## Alaska Boss

and some random shots up & down the highway where I live,... :waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss

More views,.. the Trans-Alaska Pipeline is the white-ish line in the first photo,... as it snakes thru the valley across from my place,..


----------



## merrimacmill

Wow, what a nice area it looks like there.


----------



## Alaska Boss

Random shots driving down the road,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

There's a little more red color in the higher country,... as much of the smaller brush turns various hues of scarlet,..


----------



## Alaska Boss

...................


----------



## Alaska Boss

More of how it looks while driving last week....


----------



## Alaska Boss

and a few more,....


----------



## FordFisherman

Good to have you back AB- always enjoy your threads. You could make a killing in the post card biz...


----------



## Alaska Boss

There hasn't been any fresh snow in the smaller mountains around my house lately, but the fresh snow on the bigger mountains just north of me is getting fairly heavy now,... and it will just keep coming down the mountains in the next few weeks,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

It's been freezing almost every night now,... and even tho these days are just beautiful,... and if the weather patterns are somewhat normal this year,.. in less than a month, I'm gonna have to start making big white piles again,... and I'm gettin' pumped! :redbouncewesport:salute::waving:


----------



## GPS

Beautiful pics as always. Love the house, too. I hope to someday build my dream home, but am still trying to decide if it will be a log home or a timberframe. Maybe a log home with a large post and beam garage???


----------



## Alaska Boss

merrimacmill;806377 said:


> Wow, what a nice area it looks like there.





FordFisherman;806397 said:


> Good to have you back AB- always enjoy your threads. You could make a killing in the post card biz...


Thanks,... fall is the shortest season we have here,... the peak colors sometimes only last for a couples days, before the wind changes it all,.. the next big wind we get is going to knock 90% of the rest of the leaves off,... then it can just turn into winter overnight,... :waving:


----------



## creativedesigns

WOW! Truly beautiful pics  The mountain tops are cool white  Might be a dumb question, but are they ever bare during the hot summer months? And what goes thru the pipeline? natural gas I assume.

Lookin good AB.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Awesome pics! Loved looking at last years posts. Whats the average high there around this time?


----------



## Alaska Boss

creativedesigns;806410 said:


> WOW! Truly beautiful pics  The mountain tops are cool white  Might be a dumb question, but are they ever bare during the hot summer months? And what goes thru the pipeline? natural gas I assume.
> 
> Lookin good AB.


The very tops on the mountains here that are more than 10,000' never thaw down to bare ground. Those biggest ones in the pics are between 14,000 & 16,000 feet,... and there's ice fields up there 100's of feet thick that cover many square miles. The pipline delivers crude oil, not natural gas. Even tho production is now way down, approximately 15-18% of all the crude produced in the US, goes thru that 48" pipe behind my house.



KJ Cramer;806417 said:


> Awesome pics! Loved looking at last years posts. Whats the average high there around this time?


Well, it stills gets close to 60° or so in the mid afternoons on these clear sunny days in mid-Sept, altho 40°-50° is more normal, but then drops into the 20's to high teens at night. The ground usually won't start staying froze until about mid-October.


----------



## deere615

Wow you live in a beautiful place, I love yours pictures!


----------



## erkoehler

Awesome pics!

I am going to go back and look at some from last winter now.............


----------



## AndyTblc

wow, those pics make me want to visit my cousin up in Fairbanks so bad. But it's to long of a flight.


----------



## Herm Witte

Thank you for the pictorals. Always a highlight. Keep up the good work.

Blessings.


----------



## Mark13

Nice Pics! I really need to come up and see your state sometime. I looks like I could wear my camera out in a weeks time.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

freaking beautiful


----------



## snowman4

Alaska Boss;806400 said:


> There hasn't been any fresh snow in the smaller mountains around my house lately, but the fresh snow on the bigger mountains just north of me is getting fairly heavy now,... and it will just keep coming down the mountains in the next few weeks,...


Simply amazing. It would be cool if you could continue taking pictures so that we can watch the snow progress down the mountains and than into the valley/everywhere!


----------



## 2COR517

Just beautiful. My wife and I were talking a couple weeks ago that Alaska is one of the places we would like to visit. 

Nice to have you back.


----------



## DeVries

Hey thanks for the updated pics Boss. I always view in awe at the beauty of the creation around you. 

Hope you have a prosperous season ahead of you.


----------



## Ne1

Great pictures!!! Wish I had scenary like that around here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Now I'm convinced I live in the wrong state. 

Beautiful as always AB.


----------



## Luther

Amazing and beautiful Boss.......thanks for the pics!!

Looks like you may have traffic woes to contend with........thought I saw *a* car in one of your pics.

Have a great year up in Gods country. ussmileyflag


----------



## toby4492

As always awesome pix. Thanks for sharing them with us all. 

One of these days I am gonna have to start paying you royalties as every year I end up with all kinds of new pix to throw on the desktop thanks to you. :salute:

I hope to make it back up to you great state again some day.


----------



## secret_weapon

Beautiful pics! Amazing how almost all your pics look like post cards. Love your house too!


----------



## Alaska Boss

Herm Witte;806505 said:


> Thank you for the pictorals. Always a highlight. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Blessings.





Mark13;806977 said:


> Nice Pics! I really need to come up and see your state sometime. I looks like I could wear my camera out in a weeks time.





sjosephlawncare;807007 said:


> freaking beautiful





snowman4;807026 said:


> Simply amazing. It would be cool if you could continue taking pictures so that we can watch the snow progress down the mountains and than into the valley/everywhere!





2COR517;807035 said:


> Just beautiful. My wife and I were talking a couple weeks ago that Alaska is one of the places we would like to visit.
> 
> Nice to have you back.





DeVries;807069 said:


> Hey thanks for the updated pics Boss. I always view in awe at the beauty of the creation around you.
> 
> Hope you have a prosperous season ahead of you.





Ne1;807294 said:


> Great pictures!!! Wish I had scenary like that around here.





Mark Oomkes;807296 said:


> Now I'm convinced I live in the wrong state.
> 
> Beautiful as always AB.





TCLA;807301 said:


> Amazing and beautiful Boss.......thanks for the pics!!
> 
> Looks like you may have traffic woes to contend with........thought I saw *a* car in one of your pics.
> 
> Have a great year up in Gods country. ussmileyflag





toby4492;807313 said:


> As always awesome pix. Thanks for sharing them with us all.
> 
> One of these days I am gonna have to start paying you royalties as every year I end up with all kinds of new pix to throw on the desktop thanks to you. :salute:
> 
> I hope to make it back up to you great state again some day.





secret_weapon;807698 said:


> Beautiful pics! Amazing how almost all your pics look like post cards. Love your house too!


Thanks guys for all the comments. I do know that I live in one of the prettiest areas on this mostly-polluted planet, and I try to not take it for granted,... which is one of the reasons I try to post/share a lot of pictures on Plowsite. There are some isolated areas that have received fresh snow lately at fairly low elevations, but it's generally around glaciers, since having a valley full of ice tends to lower the temps there more than elsewhere at this time of year. Here's a couple more shots of some fresh snow that fell in the last couple of days,... and thanks again! :salute::waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss

A few more,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

and a couple more,... took these last few going thru the mountains about half-way to Anchorage,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

...... and this last one is at the head of "Majestic Valley",.... I think the name speaks for itself,... :salute::salute:


----------



## rick74

Those are some great pictures.


----------



## Banksy

You have the best pics of all time AB. Keep them coming and I can't believe you are almost ready to plow this season. Good luck and stay safe!!


----------



## gkm

once again great pics...thanks


----------



## toby4492

Alaska Boss;807731 said:


> ...... and this last one is at the head of "Majestic Valley",.... I think the name speaks for itself,... :salute::salute:


All I can say is wow :salute:


----------



## nicksplowing

welcome back boss:salute: thanks for the wonderful pictures as usual, hope you have a safe and prosperous season


----------



## ohiogreenworks

*Nice pics*

I was in Alaska this time last year and it is AWSOME. I would highly consider moving there if I knew I could find some work. Its an awsome place and I will be heading back for sure!! Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## fordpsd

Beautiful pictures boss


----------



## baddboygeorge

*Wow boss!*

I envy you Boss, That place is absolutely gorgeous! What a place to call home , I have always wanted to go to Alaska whats the best time of year to travel in Alaska?


----------



## 91AK250

looking good, def right on track for a good winter i hope. ofcourse your a ways ahead of us but we have a good bit of orange down here also. i've been thinking of hooking up the plow and changing the fluid, checking all the bolts .. ect

we're also pretty busy at work, plows left and right. hope you have a great season again.


----------



## Alaska Boss

baddboygeorge;809264 said:


> I envy you Boss, That place is absolutely gorgeous! What a place to call home , I have always wanted to go to Alaska whats the best time of year to travel in Alaska?


Well, I guess it depends on what you want to see,... for sure, most tourists come up here between Memorial Day & Labor day,... so they can see the almost dark-free days (sunset photo taken about 1am), all the flowers, have the warmest temps, etc. But, if you want to see the changing colors, then from late August to mid-September is when you'd want to be here,... plus the bugs aren't nearly so bad then, and the traffic on the few roads is much better. And there's a growing trend in winter-time tourism now as well,... so people can experience the extreme dark, the extreme cold, ride dogsleds, etc,.. but this isn't for everyone, and not for the unprepared. Alaska is so big & so varied that you can find & experience just about anything you want,... you just have to decide what that is,... :waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss

91AK250;809317 said:


> looking good, def right on track for a good winter i hope. ofcourse your a ways ahead of us but we have a good bit of orange down here also. i've been thinking of hooking up the plow and changing the fluid, checking all the bolts .. ect
> 
> we're also pretty busy at work, plows left and right. hope you have a great season again.


yeah, I'm sure you guys are coming into your busiest time of year now for plow sales,... I'm either going to have to get a new one, or do a major re-build of my 9.2 V,... it's wore out in just about every way,... not sure if it's worth trying to rebuild it all or not,... but that plow has moved one huge amount of snow in it's life to this point,... wesport

We've been getting snow off & on on the mountains right around here all summer, even tho there's none right now,... I could see that it was snowing in the high country as it was getting dark tonight, so there might be some again tomorrow,... this is what it looked like right around my place last year in early September,.... just a big enough tease to be a major distraction,... payup:salute:


----------



## RepoMan207

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NootDogg

Hey AB, The pics are GREAT !!! I love it when you put new ones on cause then I change the background on my computer. Someday I would love to travel up there and take a nice loooong vacation. Keep the pics and updates coming. Thanks from everyone on plowsite and everyone here in Wisconsin.


----------



## tls22

Nice pics AB.......when you drop the blade for the first time i think it will be very prudent of you to use the boss v first


----------



## FEFMedia

Great pictures.. Been every state out west besides Alaska.. looks like i missed something in my travels


----------



## Farmerjohn

Great Pics, What I would give to live up there, maybe someday I will be lucky enough to at least visit your beautiful state


----------



## 91AK250

well if your looking for a new plow please come and see us. things are def picking up with the plows. and i really like some of the improvments boss has done in last year or so. we keep getting updates all the time and this years shipment just came in of new stuff.

we have snow on the tops of the moutains today, woke up to that. they say tonight up where i live(hillside) we could see a mix of rain and snow. i think its on its way!


----------



## 91AK250

Special Weather Statement 
Statement as of 11:07 AM AKDT on September 21, 2009



... First snowfall of the winter likely at higher elevations 
of southcentral Alaska tonight... 

Colder air moving southward across western Alaska today will
gradually filter into southcentral Alaska late tonight into 
Tuesday. Meanwhile... a storm system over the northern Gulf 
will move inland across southcentral Alaska tonight producing
widespread precipitation. As the cold air arrives rain will 
mix with and then change to snow along the mountains of 
southcentral. Locations with the most likelihood of seeing 
snow include the Upper Hillside of Anchorage... hatcher's
pass... higher elevations of the Glenn Highway around Eureka... the
northern Susitna Valley... and along the Denali Highway. The snow 
will be very wet and ground temperatures are very warm... so
accumulation across these areas is expected to generally be light. 

Lower elevations... including Anchorage and the Matanuska Valley 
will remain primarily rain. However... if the precipitation is 
heavy enough there may be snowflakes mixed in with the rain during
the early morning hours. 



i'm very excited!


----------



## miltonplower

what part of alaska r u in alaska boss??


----------



## asps4u

Awesome pics. Just random pics driving down the road? Phenomenal. You are very fortunate to see that every day. If I took a random pic driving down the road, it would be concrete walls, and some A-hole flipping me off lol. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## eaglegrounds

Great Pictures! I'd like to live in alaska some day.


----------



## KJ Cramer

You get any snow yet there Alaska. I wish I could live there, them are some awsome pics.


----------



## Alaska Boss

miltonplower;810464 said:


> what part of alaska r u in alaska boss??


I'm in the south-central area,... the Copper River Valley,.... about 250 miles NE of Anchorage



KJ Cramer;813947 said:


> You get any snow yet there Alaska. I wish I could live there, them are some awsome pics.


Well, I don't actually know for sure what the snow situation is at my place, because I'm typing this from Chicago !! I bought a new plow truck last week, and am just beginning my journey driving it back to Alaska. I know last week when I left, there was snow all over the place,.. and the upper mountains were getting to be mostly pure white, which says it's getting some depth to it. It's still too early for it to stay in the lower areas, but then again, last year I had to plow about 8-9 inches on Sept. 30th,.... so it better hold off for another week or better, because I'm no where even close to being home yet,... I'm going to take a bunch of pictures from all the states I go thru, and Canada, and will do a write-up when I get back. :waving:


----------



## badabing1512

Alaska Boss;814526 said:


> I'm in the south-central area,... the Copper River Valley,.... about 250 miles NE of Anchorage
> 
> Well, I don't actually know for sure what the snow situation is at my place, because I'm typing this from Chicago !! I bought a new plow truck last week, and am just beginning my journey driving it back to Alaska. I know last week when I left, there was snow all over the place,.. and the upper mountains were getting to be mostly pure white, which says it's getting some depth to it. It's still too early for it to stay in the lower areas, but then again, last year I had to plow about 8-9 inches on Sept. 30th,.... so it better hold off for another week or better, because I'm no where even close to being home yet,... I'm going to take a bunch of pictures from all the states I go thru, and Canada, and will do a write-up when I get back. :waving:


Cant wait, your pic never seem to dissapoint


----------



## KJ Cramer

What kind of plow truck did you get? You said it just like you were dangling that worm in front of a fish; well, I'll bite.


----------



## Mark13

Alaska Boss;814526 said:


> Well, I don't actually know for sure what the snow situation is at my place, because I'm typing this from Chicago !!


I'm not far from Chicago, toward the Wisconsin border. If your still around this area and havn't driven to far I'd be interested to meet up with ya for a few minutes. Don't often get the chance to meet a PS member from Ak.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Come on AKboss, people are going crazy on here with out you posting any pictures. How did the trip go? Are you plowing yet?


----------



## nyspnypd

Here is the snow Whiteface Mt. in Lake Placid NY got.


----------



## nyspnypd

Continued




























And here is after the snow melted.


----------



## nyspnypd




----------



## RepoMan207

Although I am psyched for the snow, I am so not looking forward to the cold again. Looking at those icicles just gave me the chills. 

Nice pic though! Thanks for the share. :waving:


----------



## GPS

I'll agree to that.


And thanks for getting this thread back on track


----------



## nyspnypd

Yeah I know what you mean I like the snow cause I ski but not a fan of the cold that follows along with it. 

They are calling for snow this week in the Northeast too
http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=eastusnews


----------



## Alaska Boss

Well,.... the longgggggg trip has finally come to an end, and I just got home this morning,... after 2 weeks traveling over a major portion of this continent! I took hundreds of pictures, and probably had passed right thru the back yard of some of you guys! I have so much stuff to catch up on for the next couple days, and it'll take a little while to go thru all the pics and organize them, etc, but I will post up a photo-essay of the whole thing,... and I'm sure many of you will recognize many of these shots. It was great to see other parts of the country, big cities, land as flat as a pancake, different animals, etc etc etc, and the roads-streets-areas & conditions that the rest of you guys have to plow. But, just as a start,... this is the truck I bought,... 2000 Chevy 3500, in Jackson, Missouri,... details & all the pics to follow in a day or two,... :waving:

P.S. I'm glad to see that most of you have been behaving yourself while I was gone,... :laughing:


----------



## miltonplower

what are u gonna hang of that. Btw NICE TRUCK


----------



## KJ Cramer

What plow is to follow? Since you are a boss plow guy, I am guessing an XVT?


----------



## RolyF

We were starting to get a little worried AK, can't wait to see your pics. I hope no one busts your butt for posting them in the "Storm pics" forum. 
You must have gotten the deal of the century to go all that way for a Chevy.


----------



## nicksplowing

very nice truck AK best of luck with it


----------



## deere615

Beautiful truck! Looks clean as a whistle! Can't wait to see pictures from the trip and of the new plow


----------



## albhb3

Misory sucks got back from a weekend trip to bentonville Ar. I swear every house has there own junk yard!


----------



## T-MAN

Awesome Pics Alaska Boss, thanks for posting. Truck looks nice, did you find that on ebay, or truck trader ?

How was fishing this past season ? Do you do salmon or strickly halibut ? Rumor has it the salmon has been bad, any credibility to this ?

Good luck this snow season and with the new truck, hope to make it back up there soon.


----------



## JBMiller616

That truck looks MINT for a 2000....nice pick up.

Side note.....I think I would really enjoy living in AK


----------



## miltonplower

alaska boss where u hiden now?


----------



## secret_weapon

Can't wait to see all the pics! And that is sweet @$$ lookin truck! Once upon a time, mine used to look that good. I have the same good looking wheels I use for summer.


----------



## jlouki01

Not making this statement to be offensive in any way.. Alaska is one of those places where anyone with a camera can make beautiful photos! Amazing pictures!


----------

